# Crazy experiment



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

good idea. take a video.


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

Jakec are you just wanting to watch a video to see what happens to aunt betty when the bee's get sprayed with pepper spray?  LOL I don't know how the bee's are going to react but from experience it hurts like hell to people.


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

make some hot honey


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

From the _National Pesticide Information Center_ ...



> Capsaicin is obtained from peppers which are the fruit from plants in the genus Capsicum. The peppers are ground into a fine powder.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



:ws:


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

My gut tells me that spraying bees with pepper spray is not a good idea. Doesn't mean I don't want to see it or even that I wouldn't do it lol. Better wear your veil. Maybe your on to the next big thing to keep the moths out in winter frame storage? Does capsaicin break down over a few months time or would it remain on the wax?


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

I am going to give this a try...
http://www.honey.com/recipes/detail/11/hot-pepper-infused-honey


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Take the peppers to a bar. When people start getting drunk, challenge the loudest person in there. Sit back and enjoy the fun. Hopefully the competition will ramp up and people will be crying and cursing. Don't drink your own kool-aid.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I prefer oil-based stains on our log cabin. To me, if the can of stain says it is opaque and latex-based, that's paint, not stain. 

Alas, squirrels, especially flying squirrels, prefer oil-based as well. They like to chew it off the logs. One solution is to mix in the hottest pepper juice you can find. If I had those peppers, they would wind up as squirrel repellent.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

See? That is why you start a thread BEFORE you do something dumb. Capsasin huh? Deadly to bees huh? Maybe I'll use it on my plants instead. Have noticed that I never see bugs eating the hot peppers.  
Squirrel repellent, thanks for the idea. The neighbor passed away but her squirrels live on and are pests.
Pepper peanuts, can't wait to see and hear a squirrel cry out loud. Spray my garbage cans too, they chew holes.

The pepper infused honey is a great idea for hot wings. Think about it. mmm


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

aunt betty said:


> Have noticed that I never see bugs eating the hot peppers.


Exactly what nature intended it for. It is amazing that humans, deer, and goats have developed a taste for so many alkaloids nature intended as insecticides and repellants.

My favorite hot pepper story: Gen. Claire Chennault loved hot peppers. When you are a man from Texas and your name is Claire, you have to be tough or die. He ran the Flying Tigers, and the Chinese would bring him peppers so hot, even THEY couldn't eat them. He'd eat them all.

http://military.wikia.com/wiki/Claire_Lee_Chennault


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

aunt betty said:


> Have noticed that I never see bugs eating the hot peppers.


I would classify bees as bugs. So maybe you don't want to put that stuff in the hive.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Barry said:


> I would classify bees as bugs. So maybe you don't want to put that stuff in the hive.


Might add that bees pollinated them peppers. 
Not arguing and have decided that there will be no spraying bees with pepper spray, let the police try it.
Going Goose hunting in your county Friday. HONK HONK


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Good, thin 'em out! Blam! Blam!


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> Might add that bees pollinated them peppers.
> Not arguing and have decided that there will be no spraying bees with pepper spray, let the police try it.
> Going Goose hunting in your county Friday. HONK HONK


I'm jealous! I duck/goose hunt the Ohio river on a kayak but my injuries from my car crash still aren't healed up enough for kayaking on the Ohio . Maybe by January. Good luck to you!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Went to the walnut store in Ottawa at 10 pm to buy my hunting license and nobody knew anything. (shift-change)
Drove to Streator and got the license all the way done except no federal duck stamp because they didn't know where or even if they sold them. (locked in ammo case)
I had to drive back to Champaign and talk to the lady I know and she explained it all to me. grrr
No geese, teal, or doves were harmed on the trip. Maybe next time.

Ever notice how all walmarts look alike?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Never understood why folks think up some chemical they think is not a chemical, and propose it as a treatment for mites. But usually post their new treatment idea in the treatment free forum. 

Been going on for years. 

If anyone asked me where to look for a whole raft of whacky treatment ideas, I would send them to the treatment free forum, cos that's where most of them are.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> Never understood why folks think up some chemical they think is not a chemical, and propose it as a treatment for mites. But usually post their new treatment idea in the treatment free forum.
> 
> Been going on for years.
> 
> If anyone asked me where to look for a whole raft of whacky treatment ideas, I would send them to the treatment free forum, cos that's where most of them are.


If you squeeze it out of a fruit, plant, nut, fish, snail, or worm (or a pepper) and put it into a test tube it becomes a chemical. Added some vinegar and whallah, it's hot sauce. 
Don't think putting hot sauce on honeybees is a very good idea now that we've discussed it. Thanks man. :thumbs up:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

With you Aunt Betty and thanks for the good humoured reply!

My comment was not so much about your treatment method (pepper might work for all I would know). 

The comment was more the irony of people posting their treatment ideas in the treatment free forum, happens regularly. 

I suspect there is some kind of psychological schematic at play. It goes - treatment is bad. chemicals are bad. But I'm not bad, so this new treatment I've invented cannot be bad, being as I invented it. And can't be a chemical either, cos chemicals are bad. Therefore I should post it in the treatment free forum.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> From the _National Pesticide Information Center_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So not a good idea, Graham?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Mark, yes, my use of :ws: 
was meant to communicate that putting a known honeybee hazard directly into a hive - in an effort to control varroa - is likely going to be counterproductive. 


However, the real world is not always just black and white, there are actually various _shades of gray_:shhhh:. There is _some possibility _ that a certain level of pepper could be toxic to varroa without inflicting the same level of harm on the bees themselves. After all, humans cannot live without consuming dihydrogen monoxide on a regular basis, but if you ingest a bit too much dihydrogen monoxide it will be _lights out_ - permanently - for you.



... but I'm not holding my breath that pepper will turn out to be a varroa magic bullet ...
:lookout:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My sarcasm failed.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

If you want, I will send you a can of bee and wasp spray. It will probably work about the same. G


----------



## jennSAL (Jan 6, 2014)

oldtimer I'm here browsing to see if 'treatment-free' is the right place for me to put MY wacky idea for a, well, _treatment_. We need an organic or alternative or minimal treatment forum


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is not the right place. Put it in the general bee forum and you can usually look forward to a lively discussion with contributions from people of many different viewpoints.

Just be ready to not take offense at answers that are not what you wanted, instead play them with a smile. And choose your path from the mix of opinions presented


----------

